# Need help IDing my first Huffy



## SailorMac (Aug 4, 2011)

Having trouble figuring out the Huffy muscle bike I had as a kid.
Burnt Orange (I think w/ black accent)
3 Speed
Black Seat black grips
Frame top tubes looked like the Slingshot, but 20" tires front and rear (spokes, not Mag look)
Guessing it was maybe a '73 or '74

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 6, 2011)

thats realy hard to say but i would say it was a slingshot five speed with a rail front fork and wheel or a one of a kind bike(not likelyeek:


----------

